# Maadi House?



## dutchtkdgirl

Hello!
We moved here last year from the US. We've had a rough start but are starting to settle in now.
The only problem I am having is finding some english speaking friends in the area.
We just settled in Tagamo el Khames/Katameya and would love to find some other mothers in the area! I have a three year old son and another one on the way.

When I was looking online for something to do, I read about the Maadi House. Unfortunately I cannot get any information as to where it is or a phone number. It seems like the perfect place to meet people, anyone have information for me?

Thanks! 
Laura


----------

